# Script de modem



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2000)

J'aimerais savoir où pourais-je trouver le script et l'extension pour un modem interne 14K sur LC630... Je n'arrive pas à le trouver malgré de nbx recherches, et cela m'ennuie fortement...

Merci de m'indiquer l'addresse d'un site pouvant répondre à des besoins antediluviens...


----------



## ficelle (20 Mai 2000)

il faut peut etre essayer avec les drivers generiques du tableau de bord modem.
a+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2000)

Impossible de trouver un script de modem générique qui fonctionne... Et puis, etant sur mac os 8 il me faut l'extension "modem interne" spécifique...

Merci pour la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2000)

Impossible de trouver un script de modem générique qui fonctionne... Et puis, etant sur mac os 8 il me faut l'extension "modem interne" spécifique...

Merci pour la réponse

------------------
Le mac est plus qu'un ordinateur, c'est une communauté solidaire!


----------

